# Auctions Auctions



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

It seems to be the season for auctions. So what are some of the auctions comming up in your area. I have a few that I'm watch. Please post any auctions comming up in your area. Here are a couple in my area.
caseman-d

http://www.sdauctions.com/index.php?cmd=preview_auction&aid=491


http://www.sdauctions.com/index.php?cmd=preview_auction&aid=504

http://www.sdauctions.com/index.php?cmd=preview_auction&aid=514

Thanks for sharing.
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

HMMMMMM, guess no ones got any auctions in there area   Well lets hear what your latest purchase was at an auction. My last auction was I bought something at was the 2 LA Case's and the Case D LP. I sure would like to get them 2 Case D's listed on the one auction on the 15th. Will see if I can't scrape up some extra to at least put in a bid hmmmmm hmmmmm       
caseman-d


----------



## OlMack (Feb 15, 2004)

Howdy from Iowa ....the only auction I'm going to try to make is the one I already mentioned to you in Pierre .. Sure hope I can make it Ol'Mack


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome OlMack glad to have you aboard:friends: If you buy any or don't buy anything let us know how it went.
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OlMack _
> *Howdy from Iowa ....the only auction I'm going to try to make is the one I already mentioned to you in Pierre .. Sure hope I can make it Ol'Mack *


Welcome Mack,
Just got back from Pierre, I didn't find a sale bill but did take some pictures. My boss was with me and he seemed to be in a big rush. I will email you some pictures to you.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the group OlMack!:hello: 

I'll keep my eyes open caseman-d and post if I find something. I live in the city but time permitting go to an occasional auction just for the sights and sounds. 

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mark,
Auctions aren't just for finding a bargin, but also for meeting some interesting people. Some times I'll go just to see who all is there and what people see to be interested in. Sometimes when I see people switching things in a box of stuff I like to bid them up on it. Sime times I get stuck with it and then they will want to come up and buy a certain item, I tell them thats what I was after lol       
caseman-d


----------



## OlMack (Feb 15, 2004)

9 times out of 10 the best stuff I get at auctions come from the church ladies food stand!!!!! 

:homereat: Mack


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OlMack _
> *9 times out of 10 the best stuff I get at auctions come from the church ladies food stand!!!!!
> 
> :homereat: Mack *


I didn't want to mention the good food, that way there is more for me    
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I found another auction with a Case on it. Way to far for me to go, Probably sell for peanuts since it's way to far for me to go get it.   Guess I'll have to find one closer to home.
caseman-d

http://www.farmauctionguide.com/cgi-bin/guide.cgi?sec=v&type=s&anum=1078759552

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------

